

A bridge oscillating (Russia) - labria
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWP5d2t2JVE

======
labria
Reminds the Tacoma Bridge incident some 70 years ago.
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mclp9QmCGs>

